# Freshwater Mussels / Clams HELP



## humuhumu85 (Jan 21, 2009)

well, i have had these mussels like this for a little time now. see attached photo. you can note the size of the yellow shrimp and the honey gourami for size. there small. i guess there mussels. do the NEED to be under the sand. i have them like this cause if they die...i can know right away and i have a pump blowing water into them so they are getting food. also, are there ok to keep? other than their fry and gill thingie is there any other worries? thanks!


----------

